# People are so much nicer at Sofurry than they are here



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

What up with that? A lot of furries are pretty hostile here and then it makes me hostile as well. It's like being a dick is the T-virus, it spreads at blinding speeds. We should all try to be nicer to each other. I know I will. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dih4GRic-M&feature=related :smile:


 edit:This isn't a sofurry is better than FA thread. It was an example. I think both sites great and cool places so sorry if I made it seem like I thought sofurry was better. Main focus of this thread was suggesting we be nicer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

Because the people of FAF are not trying to get you in bed.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't had anyone try to hit on me but my status over there is "Uninterested" so...yea.. Every time you hover your mouse over someone's avatar it pretty much lets you know who likes to be hit on and who doesn't.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 15, 2012)

FAF's hostility is part of its appeal.
Low tolerance for bullshit, and sarcastic jabs all around.
Maybe you don't like that kind of thing, but some people do.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2012)

It's because over there, it doesn't matter if you're a pedophile, rapist or anything like that, they'll automatically accept you because of being a furry. Here, we don't put up with any of that bullshit, or pretending you are an animal. For the most part, we know it's a hobby and not a lifestyle. And everyone else needs to learn that too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

Also some of the debates at FAF make me smarter, but the amount of penis at SF kills my braincells.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, I have to pretty much agree with everyone else. FAF isn't a pervert haven like SoFurry or *shudder* InkBunny.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> FAF's hostility is part of its appeal.
> Low tolerance for bullshit, and sarcastic jabs all around.
> Maybe you don't like that kind of thing, but some people do.



I can't imagine why. 



Smelge said:


> It's because over there, it doesn't matter if you're a pedophile, rapist or anything like that, they'll automatically accept you because of being a furry. Here, we don't put up with any of that bullshit, or pretending you are an animal. For the most part, we know it's a hobby and not a lifestyle. And everyone else needs to learn that too.



i don't really understand how you came to that conclusion so I can't really make comment on that. I haven't seen anyone acting like a pedophile, rapist, or animal. Btw, your avatar is even more hilarious now. xD



Gibby said:


> Also some of the debates at FAF make me smarter, but the amount of penis at SF kills my braincells.



I'm a horn devil anyways so I guess I fit right in.  EVERYTHING IS BETTER WITH PENIS! THIS FA FORUM NEEDS MOAR PENIS! It's a proven fact that penis relieves the symptoms of hostile behavior.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> I'm a horn devil anyways so I guess I fit right in.  EVERYTHING IS BETTER WITH PENIS! THIS FA FORUM NEEDS MOAR PENIS! It's a proven fact that penis relieves the symptoms of hostile behavior.



Oh...Mmm...Yeah, I can tell we are going to have fun with you, my friend. 

*begins to pray* "Dear lord, please guide our sarcasm and prepare are new friend's anus for the butthurt they are about to receive."


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 15, 2012)

That's what's so great about all of this, there's so many different websites to cater for people with different interests, you join those that you like and not those you don't. As well, this is a place where you can say what you really think about people, rather than forcing yourself to accept them, where you can give in to that side of yourself that wants to argue back and call rude comments at people you find annoying. I might try that some time. You know where is nice, though, the UKFur site, it's all rainbows and flowers and cream cakes, people are so polite and friendly, and there's none of this overly sexual stuff like you get here and elsewhere. Whenever there's a debate, everyone's so nice to each other, there's no insulting, just well thought out counter-arguments and friendly discussion. Just a shame it's only for us already lucky british people.
myself, though, I like the option of jumping between a few different sites, I think I might join this Sofurry thing, see if I like it there too.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 15, 2012)

FAF's regulars are the closest thing you'll get to people acting as they do in reality, as opposed to the faux "WE ARE THE WORLD" furry mentality prevalent in other communities which stems mostly from their unhealthy amount of tolerance for childish and destructive behavior via their obsession with sex.

Whereas other sites have furries who treat being a furry as the only thing going for them, those who consider themselves furries here generally have bigger and better things going for them, at least from what I've found.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

I think what you have to differentiate is "niceness" from "helpfulness". I genuinely believe that FAF is far more equipped to help anyone who cares to ask for advice than any other furry forum. 

Many people here have experience in a wide range of subjects, and many people have a fellowship of interests in a wide range of tastes. 

It's true that the population here can be callous, and in general, we'll mock anything. But that's what people do. And my favourite trait, especially, is FAF's ability to just _object_ to stuff. If your story doesn't add up, we'll ask why. If people can't give explanations, we'll probe their motivations. We're not the nicest; we're not maternal. In general, we're less mindlessly empathetic than other places. But damn, if I needed help, I know where I'd go.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> That's what's so great about all of this, there's so many different websites to cater for people with different interests, you join those that you like and not those you don't. As well, this is a place where you can say what you really think about people, rather than forcing yourself to accept them, where you can give in to that side of yourself that wants to argue back and call rude comments at people you find annoying. I might try that some time. You know where is nice, though, the UKFur site, it's all rainbows and flowers and cream cakes, people are so polite and friendly, and there's none of this overly sexual stuff like you get here and elsewhere. Whenever there's a debate, everyone's so nice to each other, there's no insulting, just well thought out counter-arguments and friendly discussion. Just a shame it's only for us already lucky british people.
> myself, though, I like the option of jumping between a few different sites, I think I might join this Sofurry thing, see if I like it there too.



I went to UKFur.

Damn, I got bored a bit too quickly. But I may give it another go sometime.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 15, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> FAF's regulars are the closest thing you'll get to people acting as they do in reality, as opposed to the faux "WE ARE THE WORLD" furry mentality prevalent in other communities which stems mostly from their unhealthy amount of tolerance for childish and destructive behavior via their obsession with sex.
> 
> Whereas other sites have furries who treat being a furry as the only thing going for them, those who consider themselves furries here generally have bigger and better things going for them, at least from what I've found.



I agree with that, though I would say it's not so much that people on other sites have nothing else going for them, than that they like the idea of being a part of a community, of feeling like they are in something bigger than just themselves and their close friends, knowing that plenty other people are like themselves. Here, people who coincidentally mostly happen to be furries come to argue, though I don't know quite how it came to be that way originally.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

sofurry if full of idiots

ever been to the chat room? i have, what a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 15, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I agree with that, though I would say it's not so much that people on other sites have nothing else going for them, than that they like the idea of being a part of a community, of feeling like they are in something bigger than just themselves and their close friends, knowing that plenty other people are like themselves. Here, people who coincidentally mostly happen to be furries come to argue, though I don't know quite how it came to be that way originally.



The problem here is that some furries don't realize that they're human beings first, who share similar hurt, problems, joys, and other experiences as part of the human condition with about 6 billion other people.

The furry fandom, or any fandom for that matter, doesn't exist to be some super special club that asspats its constituents no matter what.  When you view yourself as a fan of something, be it video games, sports, or furry, you need to go in maintaining yourself as an intelligent and responsible human being.  That way you avoid things like becoming an XBOX Live jackass, a drunk Jets fan, or an ultra-tolerant, demanding sick-fuck lacking any kind of social tact.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> sofurry if full of idiots
> 
> ever been to the chat room? i have, what a fucking nightmare.



Lol I just was. It was pretty cool and laid back and I was in the adult section too. (for the first time)



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The problem here is that some furries  don't realize that they're human beings first, who share similar hurt,  problems, joys, and other experiences as part of the human condition  with about 6 billion other people.
> 
> The furry fandom, or any fandom for that matter, doesn't exist to be  some super special club that asspats its constituents no matter what.   When you view yourself as a fan of something, be it video games, sports,  or furry, you need to go in maintaining yourself as an intelligent and  responsible human being.  That way you avoid things like becoming an  XBOX Live jackass, a drunk Jets fan, or an ultra-tolerant, demanding  sick-fuck lacking any kind of social tact.



Furries are a lot less tolerant than you give them credit for regardless of where they are. I can assure you I won't put up with someone's shit for too long if I even do it in the first place.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> sofurry if full of idiots
> 
> ever been to the chat room? i have, what a fucking nightmare.



Omg.

The guy above me says it was great.

What was it like?


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

So I'm guessing everyone is happy with the whole sarcastic feel the FA forums have?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> So I'm guessing everyone is happy with the whole sarcastic feel the FA forums have?



Yes.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Yes.



Tbh I find that kind of attitude more immature. I might stop coming here since I don't like dealing sarcastic people who act like they know everything. I can't think of more obnoxious behavior than that. I'd rather deal with someone begging me to RP and I HATE RP.


----------



## Vulpes Fuscus (Mar 15, 2012)

i haven't been here long but did i miss something?
i've lurked a lot of previous posts in the last few days
and i haven't seen anything mean-spirited here at all
i like this place, it has a quiet dignity to it


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Vulpes Fuscus said:


> i haven't been here long but did i miss something?
> i've lurked a lot of previous posts in the last few days
> and i haven't seen anything mean-spirited here at all
> i like this place, it has a quiet dignity to it



You'll see it soon enough.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Tbh I find that kind of attitude more immature. I might stop coming here since I don't like dealing sarcastic people who act like they know everything. I can't think of more obnoxious behavior than that. I'd rather deal with someone begging me to RP and I HATE RP.



"And lo, three days later he returned with horrific tales of babyfurs demanding diaper changes, thierans attempting to recruit him into their Scientology-like group, and tales of other more disturbing and darker corners of the fandom. As he knocked at the doors of FAF begging to re-enter, his pleas we met with a chorus of "We told you so!" before the iron doors parted. And then he was greeted as a brother, having his soul baring the scars of InkBunny and SoFurry. This new, jaded soul was now one of us."


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 15, 2012)

I had the same problem on another site, on a few occasions someone would say something rude, people would get upset and arguments would start, but for the most part it was a decently nice place. The first few months I was there, though, all I saw was the rudeness, I rather took agaisnt a few people on the basis of occasional comments and assumed a lot of people there were really not very nice. Confirmation bias, there, it was an OK place but I just remembered those incidents, then exageraged them in my mind, and my efforts to argue against the actually quite reasonable people that I blamed just made things worse.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> "And lo, three days later he returned with horrific tales of babyfurs demanding diaper changes, thierans attempting to recruit him into their Scientology-like group, and tales of other more disturbing and darker corners of the fandom. As he knocked at the doors of FAF begging to re-enter, his pleas we met with a chorus of "We told you so!" before the iron doors parted. And then he was greeted as a brother, having his soul baring the scars of InkBunny and SoFurry. This new, jaded soul was now one of us."



Bwahahahaha! I'll be fine I have my trusty block button at hand.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Lol I just was. It was pretty cool and laid back and I was in the adult section too. (for the first time)


stop lying
when people pm me to hit on me they skip the flirting and go straight to humping
ON THE FIRST PM


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Bwahahahaha! I'll be fine I have my trusty block button at hand.



So you say. But remember this; what has been seen or heard can not be undone. Once it's there, it will linger and fester in the dark recesses until it crawls up from the depths when you least expect it. Singing happy birthday to Grandma? All of a sudden images of a unicorn with twenty cocks erupting from it's back flashes in your mind! 

Got a promotion at work? Suddenly you imagine your boss as a 400 pound panda bear in a freshly soiled diaper!

Touching yourself at night to thoughts of the hot little redhead two cubicles over? Well....I'll let your imagination take you to what horrors can be unleashed at that time.

Again, see you in three days.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> stop lying
> when people pm me to hit on me they skip the flirting and go straight to humping
> ON THE FIRST PM



I'm not lying though. I'm sorry you got humped? :s Maybe you should change your status to "Uninterested"?



Tango_D said:


> So you say. But remember this; what has been seen or heard can not be undone. Once it's there, it will linger and fester in the dark recesses until it crawls up from the depths when you least expect it. Singing happy birthday to Grandma? All of a sudden images of a unicorn with twenty cocks erupting from it's back flashes in your mind!
> 
> Got a promotion at work? Suddenly you imagine your boss as a 400 pound panda bear in a freshly soiled diaper!
> 
> ...



There's this neat little feature on Sofurry called the "Active Tag Filters". You get to personalize certain tags into the categories of "Love", "Likes", "Tolerates", and "Hates". I don't see anything I don't want to see and I get see all the things I love on a daily basis. Burrs. Lots and lots of burrs. I'm going to pretend I didn't see that um very descriptive post. Oh I'm not leaving I like some people here. I could do without some of the sarcasm/hostility but meh.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Touching yourself at night to thoughts of the hot little redhead two cubicles over? Well....I'll let your imagination take you to what horrors can be unleashed at that time.



Jesus fucking christ, that's just wrong.

Being attacted to gingers is immoral and sick. I hope you burn in hell for this.



chineseshell said:


> I'm not lying though. I'm sorry you got  humped? :s Maybe you should change your status to "Uninterested"?


Sorry? So you're saying that there's nothing at all wrong with a site where you actively have to tell people not to typefuck you? Something that shouldn't even need to be said?



> There's this neat little feature on Sofurry called the "Active Tag  Filters". You get to personalize certain tags into the categories of  "Love", "Likes", "Tolerates", and "Hates". I don't see anything I don't  want to see and I get see all the things I love on a daily basis. Burrs.  Lots and lots of burrs. I'm going to pretend I didn't see that um very  descriptive post. Oh I'm not leaving I like some people here. I could do  without some of the sarcasm but meh.


And Sofurry runs at snails pace. I've got an account there, I've uploaded before. And my pictures have stayed on the front page for around a week because people hardly upload to it. At least here it's active.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Jesus fucking christ, that's just wrong.
> 
> Being attacted to gingers is immoral and sick. I hope you burn in hell for this.



It's okay, Smegle. You can still be my daddy fur. :V


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Jesus fucking christ, that's just wrong.
> 
> Being attacted to gingers is immoral and sick. I hope you burn in hell for this.
> 
> ...



Your Ginger post is one of the things that makes this place so off putting for me. I don't really like those kind of posts joking or not.

You shouldn't make radical assumptions/put words in people's mouths. That's something that shouldn't even need to be said. I never said it wasn't wrong what that person said to him but it's not like I think it's that big of a deal either. He wasn't shot or anything he'll be ok I promise. 

It's gotten a lot more active for me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Tbh I find that kind of attitude more immature.



Talking abour maturity on the internet? This is the internet, and most of us internauts are people who want a short break from the maturity and being nice in real life, and we come to the internet to do the exact opposite.



> I might stop coming here since I don't like dealing sarcastic people who act like they know everything.



The same could be said for you after hearing you say that. If you come to a forum asking for advice on something, people are going to say what they think/believe/know is right. If you dismiss them because they think differently to you, that does not make them wrong, or trolls, or anything like that.

I guess SF really is the place for you. 'cept for the maturity part. :v


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Talking abour maturity on the internet? This is the internet, and most of us internauts are people who want a short break from the maturity and being nice in real life, and we come to the internet to do the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people don't want to deal with it in irl then what the hell makes you think they'd want to put up with it on the internet? Da fuck?

I don't mind people giving their honest opinions. I hate when people sugarcoat things but there's a certain way to say everything and sarcasm/hostility is not the way. =/ I'm honestly not that mature so I can't really say much.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> If people don't want to deal with it in irl then what the hell makes you think they'd want to put up with it on the internet? Da fuck?
> 
> I don't mind people giving their honest opinions. I hate when people sugarcoat things but there's a certain way to say everything and sarcasm/hostility is not the way. =/ I'm honestly not that mature so I can't really say much.



Dig that hole a little deeper, there bubba! I think we might pop up in China soon. :V


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> China



*looks at my name*

http://www.myfacewhen.com/156/


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm gonna guess you're in your teens or something because i swear it's only highschoolers where you see an obsession on maturity.

Honestly I have no idea what to tell you. You have come to a place where people have a different personality type, and you're asking the forum to change. We have a different humor here, but it's not yours so we need to change and be "nicer". We have a different way of discussing things, but it's not yours so we should be "nicer".

Do you not understand how entitled and wrong that is?
If you go to a forum and find that you completely do not relate to the others, then leave. We're not going over to Sofurry telling you folks not to type fuck each other, why do you think it is okay to come over here and change things to the way YOU like it. 

That is the epitome of immature over everything else, an inability to recognize that others have things they enjoy, and can enjoy them without you. 
Both forums can exist. If you enjoy one more then go there. We don't need more penis here, we don't need typefucking. We enjoy our debates on politics and ethics. If that's not your thing then there are plenty of other places on the internet. There's no reason to be a brand new user on a forum and try to change things, it's entitled and it's crass.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> We're not going over to Sofurry telling you folks not to type fuck each other...



Achievement Unlocked! : Take The Ball And Run With It!

Brb guys, starting a civil war on SoFurry! :V


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

every time fay post an argument

it's a really good argument


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I'm gonna guess you're in your teens or something because i swear it's only highschoolers where you see an obsession on maturity.
> 
> Honestly I have no idea what to tell you. You have come to a place where people have a different personality type, and you're asking the forum to change. We have a different humor here, but it's not yours so we need to change and be "nicer". We have a different way of discussing things, but it's not yours so we should be "nicer".
> 
> ...



First you say I'm obsessing over maturity when I just admitted that I'm not that mature and I just posted links from "myfacewhen" and then you say I'm asking the entire forum to change their ways. All I did was suggest not ask  but suggest ( I said should) we be nicer to each other and I get this. This long hostile post about making a suggestion. I never said anything about needing typefucking and I was joking with the penis thing. I fucking love debates so I have no clue why you might possibly think I have a problem with them. I have a problem with people being hostile over everything. 

I honestly have no idea why you got so worked up over one suggestion like damn bro was all that really needed? If you guys don't want to be nicer to each other then that's cool. It was just a suggestion. Is it really needed to blow this out of proportion?


----------



## Aden (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Every time you hover your mouse over someone's avatar it pretty much lets you know who likes to be hit on and who doesn't.



hahahahaha
every new miscellaneous factoid about sofurry just makes the place more and more hilarious


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Suggesting furries be nicer to each other was obviously a bad idea.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Suggesting furries be nicer to each other was obviously a bad idea.



Bro, you learn quick. There maybe hope for you after all.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

Asking is not always an act of innocence. If one is passive aggressive they "ask" when they want to point out something they want. This tied with your comments like how you don't like certain jokes makes it come off like you are not actually asking but trying to make a point that there is something wrong. 
When it was pointed out that people enjoy the attitude you said you couldn't imagine why, again implying that there is something wrong with it. 
Also there's the issue where you didn't ask a question, there is no question in your OP. It's an opening statement that X is nicer than Y and calling people assholes. Really that is the fundamental issue I have with your statement. Why should we be compared. If you like one forum then use it. 
Language is not a simplistic matter, and if you honestly were innocently asking, then your use of words and syntax are coming off the wrong way. 

I pointed out the maturity thing because you keep bringing it up, even if you admit you are not mature, it's a certain set of people that always seem to bring it up. If that's not your age group then fine, no big deal, unless you find being a highschooler inherently insulting, that just happens to be the style of writing you portray. 

As for hostility and being worked up. Perhaps that's the issue you. You assume I'm worked up when in all honesty I'm just needlessly verbose. This isn't worth getting worked up over. 

So if you really are just asking a question then I will ask another question in return. 
Why should we be nicer? 
We have our own community of friends. People that have helped us through tough times, or taught us new things. People that give generously to those of us in need.

Why should we care that sofurry is "nicer". What does it matter if we are happy here?

Edit:
I'm sorry if it comes off as hostile, but if it helps you understand, coming into a new place and making suggestions is mildly hostile as an act. 

Again it's more than just words. You're basically telling everyone on the forum that they are not good enough, that there is something wrong, and something needs to be changed. 
If you are brand new to a place and making suggestions, there's a problem. You haven't gotten to know the place yet. You don't understand how it works. 
That's like showing up to a french restaurant and suggesting they serve steak because you like it. In some situations a "suggestion" can be incredibly insulting. Particularly when you have just arrived to a place. 

So yes, it was a poor idea to "suggest" we be nicer, or more like Sofurry. We don't particularly want to because we like our community here. If we wanted to be like Sofurry, why not join Sofurry. 

In the end comparing furry forums is a foolish practice where you will only lose time, and gain the ire of everyone around you.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Bro, you learn quick. There maybe hope for you after all.



Omg you think so!?

Fay I'm pretty much going to ignore you. suggesting=/=asking


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Omg you think so!?
> 
> Fay I'm pretty much going to ignore you. suggesting=/=asking



In the most simplistic, third grader sense of the use of english, you are correct.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Fay I'm pretty much going to ignore you.




Eww...That wasn't the best thing you could have done. Basically you're saying I don't have to defend my side of the debate because 'fuck you' is why. 

Not cool. Especially for a new guy.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 15, 2012)

Need to like, relax man. Why even suggest it? We don't really need more members, there's a diverse crowd of people here, plenty of places to vent frustration and try to connect to like minds. Shit's not really broke.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Omg you think so!?
> 
> Fay I'm pretty much going to ignore you. suggesting=/=asking



Hold on, now. I'm sure I talked about this in the last post I made in this thread. 

Fay might not have mollycoddled you by posting as she has done, she hasn't held your hand, and she hasn't conceeded to your point of view. And you know, she was right to do so; if you examined her posts, you'll notice her opinion is well eloquated and presented with strong reasoning.

But what part of this post - the one you just made - is either nice, or useful, contributory, or helpful? 

If you'll take the time to look through the posts made here, you'll see that serious responses to you have been made fully and completely, and with respect to your dignity. They're not angry, or even insulting. We've probed your motivations and questioned your reasons, as any sensible person would do. Reacting like this is the epitome of the immaturity you've been trying to talk about.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Eww...That wasn't the best thing you could have done. Basically you're saying I don't have to defend my side of the debate because 'fuck you' is why.
> 
> Not cool. Especially for a new guy.



I don't want to debate about a stupid suggestion I made. I'm pretty much just done with this thread. It can be closed or people can keep giving their two cents. I don't really care either way.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

And I had thought OP would be just fine here...

Anyway, what you just said was basically a demonstration of inmaturity, and one kind that we really hate over here: refusing to listen to others isn't going to help your cause. You can't really change this community, we like as it is and it's perfectly fine, and if you think SoFurry is nicer, why not just stay there like others have said? As weird as it sounds, that would be the logical thing to do. Perhaps you could even go complaining about us there.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> I don't want to debate about a stupid suggestion I made. I'm pretty much just done with this thread. It can be closed or people can keep giving their two cents. I don't really care either way.


Maturity is about being able to improve yourself through free discussion, and facing people who disagree with you with respect for what they say. Perhaps, until such a time as you can do that, the bastion of 'niceness' would be a better place for you.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 15, 2012)

Being nice is just another way of lying to yourself and everyone else.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

*sings* "Come out you silly ass, take your bashing like a man."
           "Tell us all about SoFurry's ass pats."
           "Tell us how a girl named Fay made you run the fuck away,"
           "Back to that dirty furry hugbox!"


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

I see what you did there Tango. 

Anyway do you guys want to continue to discuss, since the OP has decided he doesn't want to talk anymore.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> Maturity is about being able to improve yourself through free discussion, and facing people who disagree with you with respect for what they say. Perhaps, until such a time as you can do that, the bastion of 'niceness' would be a better place for you.



I respect everyone's opinion on this subject. Do I really have to keep debating about it? I don't want to. Is that a bad thing?

Oh btw I edited my first post.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

The question still stands, why do you believe we need to be nicer? Why suggest it?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> *sings* "Come out you silly ass, take your bashing like a man."
> "Tell us all about SoFurry's ass pats."
> "Tell us how a girl named Fay made you run the fuck away,"
> "Back to that dirty furry hugbox!"



Is it a reference to another song? The meter looks weird on this one, although I don't know about the specifics of the English meter.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The question still stands, why do you believe we need to be nicer? Why suggest it?



Should I even give my honest opinion anymore? I'm just gonna get bashed. lol


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2012)

I have not checked the SoFurry forums since about 2010 or 2011 (whenever the Deo threads were made), but the last time I was there someone wasn't looking at a "mature" or "nice" community: They were looking at poster-worship and fandom-elitism. Now, don't get me wrong, the first is still rather common here (along with a different sort of elitism), but there's a wee bit of a difference between "Haha oh man c'mere Deo rip them a new one" in response to a persecution complex, and several pages of meme shouting at someone because they had the audacity to tell the regulars that there's a difference between a Fursuit and a Murrsuit. 

Similarly, while I'll admit to not following much drama (FAF or SFF), I cannot think of any FAFer who - after losing a debate - proceeded to write a journal, lie about the events of the debate, delete comments from those who did participate, and then lie again about what was in the deleted posts' contents. I can think of one SFFer, meanwhile, who did _exactly that_ after a single "debate" (I use the term loosely: Refer back to "Poster corrects regular, is greeted by a dozen howler monkeys for efforts").


----------



## WatsonHedgehog (Mar 15, 2012)

Ermmm i'm new here so I can't say much.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

I suppose that's the fundamental problem. 
You'll be questioned certainly, but I suppose the difference between the regulars and you is that we view questions as neutral, not hostile. 
If I made a statement like "Why don't we all give up alcohol" and people bring up points about past legistlastion, stats from dry counties, health information, or even just asking "why should we?" That's not a hostile act. They could completely trounce any argument I make and it is not a hostile act. 
We're inherently neutral and just an academic practice. Your views are questioned without malice or hatred. 

If you give an honest opinion and defend it then there's no issue. If you can't then you can just concede and life moves on. 
If you can't defend your opinion and try to play the victim, then people become hostile.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay you just hit the spot on the nail. I don't want to defend my opinion. I'm entitled to it right? I'm ok with you guys thinking my opinion is wrong. After all it is an opinion and not a fact.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 15, 2012)

Sofurry is disturbing, even compared towards say 4chan at times.

FaF is like one of the only sane places in the fandom left, even my facebook gets random furries adding me for yiff and PMing me porn while the only reference on my facebook is that I liked "furry".
FAF actually does away with the mentally retarded furries.

Also, instead of complaining about it you can click the little "X" icon and never return.

I know it's all the rage in China of people forcing people to do certain things or not doing certain things but I am pretty sure it's not a government mandate to force your browser to FAF.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Fay you just hit the spot on the nail. *I don't want to defend my opinion.* I'm entitled to it right? I'm ok with you guys thinking my opinion is wrong. After all it is an opinion and not a fact.



Then you shouldn't have stated it.


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Is it a reference to another song? The meter looks weird on this one, although I don't know about the specifics of the English meter.



It's the Wolftones "Come Out Ye Black And Tans." That's the song I parodied and not very well but I'm not a poet or songwriter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORifieiZiP4

That's the original song.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Fay you just hit the spot on the nail. I don't want to defend my opinion. I'm entitled to it right? I'm ok with you guys thinking my opinion is wrong. After all it is an opinion and not a fact.


Generally, if something is posted on a discussion board, people will assume it's supposed to be discussed. If you don't want you opinion to be discussed but you still want to state it, then it would be for the best to post it on something like a Livejournal. I suspect you'd do well to consider this in the future.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> Sofurry is disturbing, even compared towards say 4chan at times.
> 
> FaF is like one of the only sane places in the fandom left, even my facebook gets random furries adding me for yiff and PMing me porn while the only reference on my facebook is that I liked "furry".
> FAF actually does away with the mentally retarded furries.
> ...



Prime example of why I don't want to keep posting in this thread. It's stupid ignorant posts like this that discourage me.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Fay you just hit the spot on the nail. I don't want to defend my opinion. I'm entitled to it right? I'm ok with you guys thinking my opinion is wrong. After all it is an opinion and not a fact.



I suppose that's just it then. It's not a matter of thinking you are automatically wrong. It's learning and understanding. 
How is someone meant to learn and understand a different viewpoint if it's not explained. If you shut down and go "I don't wanna" then there is no growth anywhere. 
If you don't have an answer you can just say "I don't have an answer, I just like it." and maybe you'll learn why we like it this way. Again, it's not hostile. You are entitled to your opinion, no one is forcing you to change it, but you are in a place of public discourse, and here we like to actually learn and grow, rather than just sticking to only the things we know.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Prime example of why I don't want to keep posting in this thread. It's stupid ignorant posts like this that discourage me.



Someone thinks different to you and you cry OMG SO IGNORANT, which is a way that everyone in this thread has yet to act.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Generally, if something is posted on a discussion board, people will assume it's supposed to be discussed. If you don't want you opinion to be discussed but you still want to state it, then it would be for the best to post it on something like a Livejournal. I suspect you'd do well to consider this in the future.





Gibby said:


> Someone thinks different to you and you cry OMG SO IGNORANT, which is a way that everyone in this thread has yet to act.



Example number two right on cue.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Prime example of why I don't want to keep posting in this thread. It's stupid ignorant posts like this that discourage me.


It's not ignorant, I have seen this shit with my own eyes.
Hell, I used to run a rather large furry community at one point and the amount of emo/drama/disturbing posts were fucking disturbing. It's hard to bar that shit when it makes up most of your members. This is where FAF differs, most of us have brains and a sense of decency, so the shitty posts get bashed and the idiots/furfags leave.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Example number two right on cue.



Ok, so the only way we can be not ignorant is to agree with you completely, right?


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> It's not ignorant, I have seen this shit with my own eyes.
> Hell, I used to run a rather large furry community at one point and the amount of emo/drama/disturbing posts were fucking disturbing. It's hard to bar that shit when it makes up most of your members. This is where FAF differs, most of us have brains and a sense of decency, so the shitty posts get bashed and the idiots/furfags leave.



You think suggesting is complaining. If that's not stupid and ignorant idk what is.


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Ok, so the only way we can be not ignorant is to agree with you completely, right?



You jump on me with half-assed assumptions. If that's not stupid and ignorant idk what is.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> You think suggesting is complaining. If that's not stupid and ignorant idk what is.


You wouldn't make an suggestion like that for any other reason to complain and cry about it.
Your post in the Asshole thread in R&R and passive aggressive responses are pretty much proving my point.

Also l2multiquote and singlepost.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> You jump on me with half-assed assumptions. If that's not stupid and ignorant idk what is.



Then provide a bit more information, we're not fucking mind-readers here.


----------



## NichoNova (Mar 15, 2012)

Alright.  Here we go.
I am going off of the first post, and I read a little of pages 1 and 3 of this thread. 

There are two things that apply here:
1) Freedom of Belief and Opinion.
2) Freedom of Speech.

They are two separate entities, learn that.


You are entitled to your belief, your opinions, and you are entitled to vocalize (speak) those beliefs and opinions.  What people forget: 
-Freedom of speech has two sides to it:
1) Freedom to speak your beliefs.
2) Freedom to argue with someoneâ€™s beliefs.

And then there are even more sub-categories within being able to argue:
-You can be a vocabulary-impaired, asinine airhead, and argue with a personâ€™s statement, showing no actual evidence of why that personâ€™s statement is incorrect.

Or

-You can attempt the goal of arguing with someoneâ€™s statement to try and correct their view to what you think is right.  You do not/cannot strip them of their rights, but you try to correct their opinion. (Only one of them is changeableâ€¦)

What people are doing by being â€œmeanâ€, is not taking a personâ€™s freedom of speech and/or opinion, but making the person GIVE UP their freedom of speech and/or opinion.  Which is possible, it just leads to a lot of butthurt.

Then there is the freedom of belief and opinionâ€¦ (I havenâ€™t hit this one up much).  With this, people need to remember that you can have your beliefs, but someone else still has the freedom of speech and their opinion to disagree with your beliefs.

Too much of a mindf*ck?

Thereâ€™s the facts, now run with it.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Prime example of why I don't want to keep posting in this thread. It's stupid ignorant posts like this that discourage me.


My, such a very nice post you made in response to Caroline Dax. An attempt to get FAFers to go "No, no, please stay", form a divide wherein Caroline Dax is the "bad guy" (prime example, stupid ignorant posts, discourage me, etcetera), insulting their post while saying you want a "nicer" community...

I'm, personally, curious to see which part of this post was "stupid" and "ignorant". Was it the SoFurry more disturbing than 4chan part? If so, why exactly is that "stupid", or "ignorant"? Please, don't respond with "you'll jump my opinion", it's basically short-hand for "I don't want to be on the defensive at any point". Similarly, a reply of "completely false" is, well, completely false, as I can at least second Caroline's experience.

Or perhaps it was the "FAF is one of the only sane places left in the fandom" part? But then, again, why is such "stupid" or "ignorant"? Just stating something as "stupid / ignorant", without either addressing what you're calling such or why you're calling it such, does not a good discussion make.

Maybe you were referring to how FAF does not force you to post? Perhaps not the smartest thing to include in a post replying to a request to "improve" the site, but ignorant?


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 15, 2012)

This site really doesn't need any improvement(except adding the damn tapatalk plugin). 
It's fine.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

Lies and bullshit tend to appear nicer, but they aren't in the end. I've been to SoFurry; A serious conversation at SoFurry = lies, bullshit, and dicks. They don't tolerate people raining on their dick-parade.

Blunt honesty can seem pretty hostile, but an intelligent person can see it's value. This is especially true on the internet, where anything that isn't blunt honesty is rife for misunderstandings.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 15, 2012)

image is totally relevant!


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 15, 2012)

Sofurry is nice, polite and mature, bwahahaha. The first thing i saw on that site was dogdicks, creepy comments, and a guy who wanted to have a threesome with his dad and dad's friend. Oh and bawwing about fursecution.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 15, 2012)

Me and Deo tried to have a nice polite conversation on their forums once.

They called us trolls. :'(


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 15, 2012)

OP's coming off like a certain someone.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> So I'm guessing everyone is happy with the whole sarcastic feel the FA forums have?



I wish everyone was not so mean too but they just yell it me when I say that. ):



Gibby said:


> Then provide a bit more information, we're not fucking mind-readers here.



Ummm shouldn't ugly people be nicer???


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> You think suggesting is complaining. If that's not stupid and ignorant idk what is.



Making a "suggestion" based on opinion, without backing it up with any objective reasoning - how is that any different from complaining? It sounds like the same thing. That you hold to it despite not having an argument/not wanting to get into it further suggests that it is only a complaint.



chineseshell said:


> You jump on me with half-assed assumptions. If that's not stupid and ignorant idk what is.



Gibby merely restated what information you have given, but perhaps in a negative light. If ignorance is the issue, it is your own fault for failure to explain things better. It is no ones job to read your mind. We don't tear apart your arguments because we hates you, we do so to encourage smarter discourse. You are responsible for your comments, and that is a pretty key thing to remember on FaF.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't read the thread yet, but I'm guessing it comprises of OP saying "Sofurry is nicer cause they don't question any opinion I hold and anybody that questions my opinions are just ignorant.  Also FaF's community should change just to make me feel welcome".
*goes through thread to check if OP is just a predictable furry who constantly needs someone agreeing with him to survive*
Wow that's just sad, I didn't even need to read past the title to know what OP was going to post.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Ummm shouldn't ugly people be nicer???



Bitch, I'm fabulous.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> Gibby merely restated what information you have given, but perhaps in a negative light. If ignorance is the issue, it is your own fault for failure to explain things better. It is no ones job to read your mind. We don't tear apart your arguments because we hates you, we do so to encourage smarter discourse..



If we wanted a "smarter discourse," we'd be posting on the Skeptics society forums or other places smart people go for discourse. Not cartoon animal central.

Jumping on someone the way you all do is something you'd know upsets _real, actual_ people if you had any social skills.

No, dear heart, you do it because you're a computer nerd who loves cartoons for eight-year-old girls and has no friends.

"Everyone is so dumb but me. God I'm lonely and jobless." - The FAF


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> If we wanted a "smarter discourse," we'd be posting on the Skeptics society forums or other places smart people go for discourse. Not cartoon animal central.
> 
> Jumping on someone the way you all do is something you'd know upsets _real, actual_ people if you had any social skills.
> 
> ...



Words can not express how wrong you are, here.
They're not "jumping on him". They're trying to debate a suggestion that was made on a public forum. It's kinda stupid to post a thread, and expect everyone just to agree.

Now, jc, "if you had any social skills" Is something you shouldn't really say, on these forums. Unless you're talking about yourself, maybe. Most of the regulars here can get along just fine, if that ain't "social skills", I'm santa.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> If we wanted a "smarter discourse," we'd be posting on the Skeptics society forums or other places smart people go for discourse. Not cartoon animal central.
> 
> Jumping on someone the way you all do is something you'd know upsets _real, actual_ people if you had any social skills.
> 
> ...



In other words, "NO U"

Your argument is noted.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Words can not express how wrong you are, here.





CerbrusNL said:


> <words>



Excuse me but isn't that an oxymotrin???
'


CerbrusNL said:


> Most of the regulars here can get along just fine, if that ain't "social skills", I'm santa.



You're implying that being able to talk to one, very small group of largely strange and antisocial human beings equates to social skills.

My old school had a role-playing and "gaming" club. It was full of trollish creatures who have no idea how to talk about anything but video games and have mostly never been taught how to dress themselves. Absolutely unable to hold a real, actual conversation, they spent all of their time in the same room, with the same people, whingeing like children and being generally miserable creatures. Yet, they  got along well enough with each other. Does that mean they have good social skills?

It would be a leap to say that furries have good social skills as well. Dearest Cerberus, you should know this well.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 15, 2012)

OP makes thread saying that FAF people are dicks.
OP wonders why people hate him.

Go yiffy yiff murr with the sofurry whores if you don't want to be here.


----------



## NichoNova (Mar 15, 2012)

I do somewhat agree that things could/would be a bit more "inviting" around here.  It seems like the veterans of the forum just don't want newbies to even post.  Then again, newbies do post a lot of useless crap (this applies to myself).  Instead of just saying "No." to someone's post, how about you give a statement that doesn't immediately dishearten a new member and cause them to think weâ€™re (members of the forum) all exclusive assholes.  Iâ€™m not gonna lie, a few of you just make this site look like crap by being â€œblunt and honestâ€.

EDIT: I don't give a damn about the "SoFurry" thing or whatever.  I've never even gone to it, so I won't address it.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

Cyril said:


> OP makes thread saying that FAF people are dicks.
> OP wonders why people hate him.
> 
> Go yiffy yiff murr with the sofurry whores if you don't want to be here.



Yes like that, good job you are doing an excellent impression of how a FAF member will react when someone feels like they are being left out or mistreated.

Real, actual humans, I am sure you have found, do not have this conversation:

"Guys, I feel like some people here should be a little bit nicer. Maybe I should be a little bit nicer too."

"If you don't like us, why are you here?"

"Why should we be nicer? This is how we act."

"Go back to your lame and gay friends, haha they are such losers!!!"

Unless the humans in question are the popular girls from the local middle school, or autistic.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

ilu do, jc-babes


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Excuse me but isn't that an oxymotrin???



Hooray for smartassery! Ever heard of hyperbole and figures of speech, jcfnx? Oops, clearly you have, so there shouldn't be a need to remind this to you.

Aheeem...
While I agree FAF could be nicer (I myself rarely participate from that, with the sentence above being an exception), it'd be nice if OP had shown more of the level-headness and maturity he wanted as well. Instead, he acted inmaturely in front of being questioned about his beliefs and didn't bother backing them up at all. Sad, sad thing.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 15, 2012)

When I was new... I was never treated like a stupid moron. Perhaps because unlike some new users... I wasn't one. Fancy that.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> You're implying that being able to talk to one, very small group of largely strange and antisocial human beings equates to social skills.


 Luckily, most of the forum regulars aren't "strange and antisocial human beings"



jcfynx said:


> My old school had a role-playing and "gaming" club. It was full of trollish creatures who have no idea how to talk about anything but video games and have mostly never been taught how to dress themselves. Absolutely unable to hold a real, actual conversation, they spent all of their time in the same room, with the same people, whingeing like children and being generally miserable creatures. Yet, they  got along well enough with each other. Does that mean they have good social skills?


Trollish? seriously? You are calling a group of people you apparently couldn't interact with "Trollish"? What does that say about your "people skills", hm? Nothing very positive.
If someone hangs out with a group of friends, he's being social. It's your problem that you apparently couldn't get along with them.



jcfynx said:


> It would be a leap to say that furries have good social skills as well. Dearest Cerberus, you should know this well.


 Oh wow, You really believe that, don't you?
JC, the only furry I've interacted with this week that lacks social skills would be you, Jcfynx. And that's saying a lot, as I'm pretty involved mainsite (Being a mod 'n all).

Let me break it to you, dude.
The world doesn't revolve around you. If you can't get along with someone, there's a fat chance you're to blame, yourself.

Really, for once, try to open yourself up to the idea that -you- might actually be wrong. Not the other person.



jcfynx said:


> Real, actual humans, I am sure you have found, do not have this conversation:
> 
> "Guys, I feel like some people here should be a little bit nicer. Maybe I should be a little bit nicer too."
> 
> ...



Actually, we do.
It's called "don't try to force yourself on us, don't try to change us, we are who we are"


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

Cerberus, he's just trolling you. His argument can also be applied to political parties, sports fans, and any other human group that can be isolated into a title. That the argument can so easily be applied to himself too makes it pointlessly dumb, or a troll. It's fairly clear which.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> "don't try to change us, we are who we are"



Rarely before have I seen a bro descend so far into madness.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> it'd be nice if OP had shown more of the level-headness and maturity he wanted as well. Instead, he acted inmaturely in front of being questioned about his beliefs and didn't bother backing them up at all. Sad, sad thing.



"I think some people here could maybe be nicer."

"Why should people be nice? What is 'niceness?' If you feel a place is not nice, why would you go there?"

"Well! Let's get into a discussion about niceness theory."

- Ideal FAF thread

"I think some people here could maybe be nicer."

"Is there anything we've done to make you uncomfortable?"

"No, I just feel sometimes..."

- Real, non-autistic people

Given the circumstances, our good friend's responses were fairly reasonable. When someone _expresses a feeling_ and has that feeling rebutted or ignored, it's only natural to feel like sad or offended.

Telling someone to "explain the reasoning behind their feelings" without acknowledging them is insulting.



Heimdal said:


> Cerberus, he's just trolling you. His argument can also be applied to political parties, sports fans, and any other human group that can be isolated into a title. That the argument can so easily be applied to himself too makes it pointlessly dumb, or a troll. It's fairly clear which.



Sometimes there is arguments that you can apply to more than one thing.

If having an opinion that isn't your opinion is trolling, then gosh sign me up as the mayor of Trolltown.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> Cerberus, he's just trolling you. His argument can also be applied to political parties, sports fans, and any other human group that can be isolated into a title. That the argument can so easily be applied to himself too makes it pointlessly dumb, or a troll. It's fairly clear which.



By now I'm pretty sure it's the first of the 2.
'Cause no-one can act like that for that long, without slipping out of character just once.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 15, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> By now I'm pretty sure it's the first of the 2.
> 'Cause no-one can act like that for that long, without slipping out of character just once.


This looks like a pretty good slip of character. 

He's the mayor of Trolltown and, sorry for being a bit gruff, I'd say you take the bait just a bit easily, for a staffer.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I'd say you take the bait just a bit easily, for a staffer.



I have my moments.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> you take the bait just a bit easily



I mean everything I say 100% genuinely and I am not putting an ":V" after it.



CerbrusNL said:


> By now I'm pretty sure [he's pointlessly dumb.]
> 'Cause no-one can act like that for that long, without slipping out of character just once.



Excuse me but as the official representative of Trolltown I will be reporting this to the high council of gnomes.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

Your presumption of real, non-autistic people is incorrect, and not based on real, non-autistic people.

That I have named massively-encompassing non-nerd-focussed groups, and you agreed, shatters the basis of your argument. This is a common social situation, yes, rather than an isolated anti-social situation.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> Your presumption of real, non-autistic people is incorrect, and not based on real, non-autistic people.
> 
> That I have named massively-encompassing non-nerd-focussed groups, and you agreed, shatters the basis of your argument. This is a common social situation, yes, rather than an isolated anti-social situation.



I disagree.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 15, 2012)

Jcfynx, come get a coddle, I will keep you away from these mean people 

:3C


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

I find it maddeningly precious that, for a place that seems to pride itself for being a place for debate, many members of the FAF become incensed if you disagree with them about anything, however briefly. "Troll! The world doesn't revolve around you! Consider that you might be wrong for a change, also you are stupid!" That is just impossibly twee.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Jcfynx, come get a coddle, I will keep you away from these mean people
> 
> :3C



Thanks DD you're the best. ;w;

*snuggles and gropes!*


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> I find it maddeningly precious that, for a place that seems to pride itself for being a place for debate, many members of the FAF become incensed if you disagree with them about anything, however briefly. "Troll! The world doesn't revolve around you! Consider that you might be wrong for a change, also you are stupid!" That is just



Well, the wording of your initial opinion had plenty of ad hominem attacks, that usually does it. You will produce the same results anywhere.

But frankly, it was still the best counter-argument this thread has produced.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 15, 2012)

Man, why do all the good threads have to be made at 4am for me : (


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 15, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Man, why do all the good threads have to be made at 4am for me : (



Because you're not on the East Coast (Best Coast).


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2012)

They are only hostile to you if you offer *COMMON SENSE.*

Other than that, they will gladly kiss your ass if you put out like a cheap 2 dollar whore.


----------



## WolfyFF (Mar 15, 2012)

Furaffinityforum is just bad, it had potential of becoming a good site but since they ban everyone they dont agree with or like when their hate doesnt make them "win"(therefore be superior in their minds to the one who just left because of hate)... Reporting what they cant handle and put rules to protect them, so much for ppl acting tough like "real life" LOL xD

Just like mass errect 3 description says, furaffinity is full of grunts, trying to be bad ass but ending up looking like internet tough guys xD


Sofurry is just boring but its not like you wont see people here use "hump your leg" the first time they meet you lol

At least it can be a good lulz site when you are  bored, like this thread xD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 15, 2012)

WolfyFF said:


> Furaffinity is just bad, it had potential of becoming a good site but since they ban everyone they dont agree with or like when their hate doesnt make them "win"



So, why do you have a account here?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

Is someone mixing up Furaffinity main and FAF again?


----------



## Zenia (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Is someone mixing up Furaffinity main and FAF again?


lol That is exactly what I was gonna post.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Is someone mixing up Furaffinity main and FAF again?


You have to keep in mind the many, _many_ reputations FAF has earned. "Troll Affinity Forums", "Dragoneer-hired Trolls", "Massive army of Dragoneer sockpuppets", "Paxil's Legion"...

Of course, disregard that when asked if they actually look at the forums, the common response is either "Why waste my time" or "Sure, it just so happens I can't name ten regulars off the top of my head".


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

Attaman said:


> You have to keep in mind the many, _many_ reputations FAF has earned. "Troll Affinity Forums", "Dragoneer-hired Trolls", "Massive army of Dragoneer sockpuppets", "Paxil's Legion"...
> 
> Of course, disregard that when asked if they actually look at the forums, the common response is either "Why waste my time" or "Sure, it just so happens I can't name ten regulars off the top of my head".



Eh it's kids on the net. If you disagree you're a big mean troll. If you don't protect their ego, you're mean. If it's not asspat central it's a den of trolls.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2012)

heres a great idea

dont like it, so fuck off


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 15, 2012)

There's definitely a difference between FAF and SoFurry to say the least. Wasn't there a ''How do I clean my murrhole'' thread on SoFurry with like, 50 pages? Nevermind, I found something more interesting. (NSFW?)

Anyway, I can't bare their forum software, it's awful stuff. I don't say this often, but I rather would use phpBB to that. 

So, I guess if you want a place that is all Welcoming, a place friendly at all occasions, a place that has threads like these (with pics, edit: Oh Jesus, NSFW), somwhere that has a ''cum counter''.... SoFurry is the right place for you.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> There's definitely a difference between FAF and SoFurry to say the least. Wasn't there a ''How do I clean my murrhole'' thread on SoFurry with like, 50 pages? Nevermind, I found something more interesting. (NSFW?)
> 
> Anyway, I can't bare their forum software, it's awful stuff. I don't say this often, but I rather would use phpBB to that.
> 
> So, I guess if you want a place that is all Welcoming, a place friendly at all occasions, a place that has threads like these (with pics, edit: Oh Jesus, NSFW), somwhere that has a ''cum counter''.... SoFurry is the right place for you.


it requires an account to see...and i'm not making one


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2012)

WolfyFF said:


> Furaffinityforum is just bad, it had potential of becoming a good site  but since they ban everyone they dont agree with or like when their hate  doesnt make them "win"(therefore be superior in their minds to the one  who just left because of hate)... Reporting what they cant handle and  put rules to protect them, so much for ppl acting tough like "real life"  LOL xD
> 
> Just like mass errect 3 description says, furaffinity is full of grunts,  trying to be bad ass but ending up looking like internet tough guys xD
> 
> ...


......Wut? -_-
If that is true then why am I not permabanned?  I've had numerous times people disagree with me and stuff and I'm still here.

I think you are confusing the forums with the mainsite dude.  On the mainsite furries constantly rape TT's with countless reports of "trolling" or "harassment".


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2012)

Thinking about it again (thanks jcfynx), I think this thread would've gone on another direction if OP hadn't brought up SoFurry in the first place. I can't speak from personal experience since you guys have already told enough horror stories about it. Like SIX said, we're a lot more level-headed in terms of helping people to cope with their problems in a reasonable matter, but people could perhaps lower the direct insults a tad. I personally don't mind the sarcasm, and think part of FAF's appeal and source of humor is how brutally honest it can be, but a slight tone down in the agressiveness wouldn't be bad: it's perfectly possible to be reasonable without sounding rude. But I realise I'm not going to change anything, and, as it is, I've gotten accustomed to it.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ......Wut? -_-
> If that is true then why am I not permabanned?  I've had numerous times people disagree with me and stuff and I'm still here.
> 
> I think you are confusing the forums with the mainsite dude.  On the mainsite furries constantly rape TT's with countless reports of "trolling" or "harassment".



I have 27 infraction points for disagreeing with the mods. }: *pout*


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> I have 27 infraction points for disagreeing with the mods. }: *pout*


do not be sad my friend!

infractions are a badge of honor!


----------



## Tango (Mar 15, 2012)

I see FAF as the Bullshito.net of the furry fandom. We don't take shit and if it smells fishy, we're going to ask questions...or bring some tartar sauce.


----------



## Yago (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess I have to post because there's too many responses to "This" button. 

I don't know too much about SoFurry but I'm certainly glad I'm here. The people are enjoyably satirical and intelligent. Also they possess a good sense of humor and are great for advice. 

Not sure who couldn't like rude sarcasm.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> it requires an account to see...and i'm not making one



Probablyfor the best. No worries, it's nothing too interesting.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 15, 2012)

I missed FAF while I was away, I love these 'BAW FAF IS MEAN' threads :3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Eh it's kids on the net. If you disagree you're a big mean troll. If you don't protect their ego, you're mean. If it's not asspat central it's a den of trolls.



These are grown men saying such things. :V

Remember, mainsite is full of people wanting their ass kissed and to kiss the ass that is placed in front of them.



Aidy70060 said:


> I missed FAF while I was away, I love these 'BAW FAF IS MEAN' threads :3



I miss those...so I am catching up on the old ones...
Man...I was such a racist prick. :V


----------



## Zenia (Mar 15, 2012)

I actually do have an account on SoFurry. I generally stay off of their forums, but I post sometimes. I mainly go there to get my art out to more people.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

The first reason I ever actually got an account on SF was because a friend asked me to back them up on SFF. It was entertaining to do so, and then I disused the account.

After a while it became another repository for commissions - the commenting and voting community, though, are somewhat less eloquent than the one on FA. Significantly more sexualised, I'd say.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> do not be sad my friend!
> 
> infractions are a badge of honor!



I will wear them with pride like an English schoolboy showing off his shiniest new ASBO.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 15, 2012)

A grown ass adult posted this thread.  Shame


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> I will wear them with pride like an English schoolboy showing off his shiniest new *ASBO*.


had to google that

what the flying fuck


----------



## Aidy (Mar 15, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> had to google that
> 
> what the flying fuck



ASBOs are always fun.

Kinda common in the regions of Liverpool and Newcastle though. And Hull, perhaps Doncaster too. Leamington Spa, South and North London as well.

And Glasgow :3


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 15, 2012)

First I make a small innocent suggestion then when I want donâ€™t to â€œback it upâ€ (argue my opinion over the internet) but *Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with it* Iâ€™m called immature. Second, because I donâ€™t want to argue my opinion on such a trivial matter Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m not listening. Third, Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m complaining too much because of course my OP was just a mountain of complaints. I didnâ€™t put it in rant because it wasnâ€™t a complaint. Youâ€™d think a smart person would realize that. Nope. Fourth, because Iâ€™ve stopped posting everyone is just going crazy with this thread and warping it out of proportion. Iâ€™m not crying over this and never will. Fifth, almost everyone here has tried to troll me in some form or fashion like Zenia with that â€œTotally Revelantâ€ drawing but if I say this theyâ€™ll just say â€œno they were merely arguing their side and youâ€™re just calling them trolls because they donâ€™t agree with youâ€. Rightâ€¦. The one person who isnâ€™t trolling me is being called a troll. Isnâ€™t that what you guys said I was doing? Calling people trolls for not agreeing with me? Because that sure as hell looks like what youâ€™re doing to him.

  You wanna know why I donâ€™t want to â€œdefend my opinionâ€? Just take a look at these dickwad posts. Why would I want to defend (argue over the internet) my opinion with unreasonable, bash you for anything you say, people like this? Iâ€™ve already made clear that Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with me but Iâ€™m sure some idiot will say otherwise on the next page and completely ignore anything rational I say. So why should I even bother? Itâ€™s just gonna turn into a game of *repeating myself *that I donâ€™t want to play.


Random Furry: â€œOmg, but isnâ€™t that what you said you were going to do to Fay? Ignore her?â€

  Why yes random furry but not because I didnâ€™t agree with her. Fay was one of the few people posting intelligently in this thread. I said I was going to ignore her was because as she stated I simply didnâ€™t want to argue. This harmless suggestion was not something Iâ€™d think Iâ€™d have to argue for six pages. I figured youâ€™d either like or you wouldnâ€™t and it end there but nope. Furries are like *YOU CANNOT ACCEPT OUT OPINIONS SO EASILY! YOU MUST DEFEND YOURS FIRST! THATâ€™S HOW ONLINE ARGUMENTS WORK! YOUâ€™RE DOING IT WRONG!* Fay Iâ€™m sorry I tried to ignore you. (even though I didnâ€™t) Can you please call off your group of butthurt furries?


These are some of the most assholish posts Iâ€™ve ever seen and theyâ€™re on a thread about suggesting furries be nicer to each other and only one person so far has managed to point this out and heâ€™s being called a troll. I find that more sad CannonFodder and just pathetic really. Owait Iâ€™m supposed to be not listening right? You guys put words in my mouth, say Iâ€™m doing this or Iâ€™m doing that and when I try to call you out on this you say I need to explain myself. Itâ€™s like youâ€™re trying to suck me back into the argument I made clear I want no part of. (OMG HE FIGURED US OUT. CODE RED CODE RED!)     

  If youâ€™re a staff member please close this thread and before someone says "If you want a tread closed you need to contact a staff member" THAT'S WHAT I'M DOING AFTER THIS POST I KNOW.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

If you want a tread closed you need to contact a staff member


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> First I make a small innocent suggestion then when I want donâ€™t to â€œback it upâ€ (argue my opinion over the internet) but *Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with it* Iâ€™m called immature. Second, because I donâ€™t want to argue my opinion on such a trivial matter Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m not listening. Third, Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m complaining too much because of course my OP was just a mountain of complaints. I didnâ€™t put it in rant because it wasnâ€™t a complaint. Youâ€™d think a smart person would realize that. Nope. Fourth, because Iâ€™ve stopped posting everyone is just going crazy with this thread and warping it out of proportion. Iâ€™m not crying over this and never will. Fifth, almost everyone here has tried to troll me in some form or fashion like Zenia with that â€œTotally Revelantâ€ drawing but if I say this theyâ€™ll just say â€œno they were merely arguing their side and youâ€™re just calling them trolls because they donâ€™t agree with youâ€. Rightâ€¦. The one person who isnâ€™t trolling me is being called a troll. Isnâ€™t that what you guys said I was doing? Calling people trolls for not agreeing with me? Because that sure as hell looks like what youâ€™re doing to him.
> 
> You wanna know why I donâ€™t want to â€œdefend my opinionâ€? Just take a look at these dickwad posts. Why would I want to defend (argue over the internet) my opinion with unreasonable, bash you for anything you say, people like this? Iâ€™ve already made clear that Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with me but Iâ€™m sure some idiot will say otherwise on the next page and completely ignore anything rational I say. So why should I even bother? Itâ€™s just gonna turn into a game of *repeating myself *that I donâ€™t want to play.
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> First I make a small innocent suggestion then when I want donâ€™t to â€œback it upâ€ (argue my opinion over the internet) but *Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with it* Iâ€™m called immature. Second, because I donâ€™t want to argue my opinion on such a trivial matter Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m not listening. Third, Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m complaining too much because of course my OP was just a mountain of complaints. I didnâ€™t put it in rant because it wasnâ€™t a complaint. Youâ€™d think a smart person would realize that. Nope. Fourth, because Iâ€™ve stopped posting everyone is just going crazy with this thread and warping it out of proportion. Iâ€™m not crying over this and never will. Fifth, almost everyone here has tried to troll me in some form or fashion like Zenia with that â€œTotally Revelantâ€ drawing but if I say this theyâ€™ll just say â€œno they were merely arguing their side and youâ€™re just calling them trolls because they donâ€™t agree with youâ€. Rightâ€¦. The one person who isnâ€™t trolling me is being called a troll. Isnâ€™t that what you guys said I was doing? Calling people trolls for not agreeing with me? Because that sure as hell looks like what youâ€™re doing to him.
> 
> You wanna know why I donâ€™t want to â€œdefend my opinionâ€? Just take a look at these dickwad posts. Why would I want to defend (argue over the internet) my opinion with unreasonable, bash you for anything you say, people like this? Iâ€™ve already made clear that Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with me but Iâ€™m sure some idiot will say otherwise on the next page and completely ignore anything rational I say. So why should I even bother? Itâ€™s just gonna turn into a game of *repeating myself *that I donâ€™t want to play.
> 
> ...



You're entirely correct to say that where you choose to spend your time on the internet is your free choice, and you're entirely correct to say that it's your free choice to argue what you would like to argue about, with who you want. 

But what I'm seeing here is a misunderstanding of FAF's culture. Hardly any of the people here seriously intend their posts; you have to look past the face of the post, into the motivations of the person and the ministrations that composed the sentences. It's an intelligent game, played very subtlely - I'd go so far as to say that this forum is a huge heirachy, of players of varying skills, constantly locked in such mental battles.

 It's a rough and ready place, but it's alive and it's beautiful. I enjoy the environment; I find it wonderfully stimulating to weigh up all the little things and build my "attack". And in between, I get to chill out in less serious threads with the friends I've built up here.

But that's my free choice. Your opinion isn't better or worse, if it happens to be that this isn't the sort of environment in which you can flourish. It's not even that you're a better or worse person. It just happens to be that this game isn't the sort of game you want to play.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 15, 2012)

OP wins. I concede his victory. V??)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> Fay Iâ€™m sorry I tried to ignore you. (even though I didnâ€™t) Can you please call off your group of butthurt furries?



We all love Fay.  But we're not her personal army.

You're just that much of a lolcow.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> First I make a small innocent suggestion then when I want donâ€™t to â€œback it upâ€ (argue my opinion over the internet) but *Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with it* Iâ€™m called immature. Second, because I donâ€™t want to argue my opinion on such a trivial matter Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m not listening. Third, Iâ€™m told Iâ€™m complaining too much because of course my OP was just a mountain of complaints. I didnâ€™t put it in rant because it wasnâ€™t a complaint. Youâ€™d think a smart person would realize that. Nope. Fourth, because Iâ€™ve stopped posting everyone is just going crazy with this thread and warping it out of proportion. Iâ€™m not crying over this and never will. Fifth, almost everyone here has tried to troll me in some form or fashion like Zenia with that â€œTotally Revelantâ€ drawing but if I say this theyâ€™ll just say â€œno they were merely arguing their side and youâ€™re just calling them trolls because they donâ€™t agree with youâ€. Rightâ€¦. The one person who isnâ€™t trolling me is being called a troll. Isnâ€™t that what you guys said I was doing? Calling people trolls for not agreeing with me? Because that sure as hell looks like what youâ€™re doing to him.
> 
> You wanna know why I donâ€™t want to â€œdefend my opinionâ€? Just take a look at these dickwad posts. Why would I want to defend (argue over the internet) my opinion with unreasonable, bash you for anything you say, people like this? Iâ€™ve already made clear that Iâ€™m ok with people disagreeing with me but Iâ€™m sure some idiot will say otherwise on the next page and completely ignore anything rational I say. So why should I even bother? Itâ€™s just gonna turn into a game of *repeating myself *that I donâ€™t want to play.
> 
> ...



ask a staff member


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> -stuff-



You aren't contacting, you are ordering. So no.

Furthermore, if you post something expect a different opinion no matter how trollish or civil it may be. Crying and getting butthurt won't make people stop.

 Kinda like scratching a bad rash. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

By contact a staff member they mean to say you need to report the thread and ask for a close. 

Also, I have about as much control over the posts of FAF as a rotten old fence can control a stampede of elephants. 
You pissed them all off and they returned in kind so...I dunno...stop guys, no, bad furries.

Anyway closed. Not because of OP but this thread is just turning into a shit fest.


----------

